

Steve Jobs would ultimately decide which typefaces were selected... - michaelpinto
http://www.fonts.com/AboutFonts/Articles/FontInfo/TheStoryBehindZapfChancery.htm

======
sambeau
"As it turned out, Jobs didn’t need much help."

